# Help Identifying Ram air manifolds



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

I've got a set of manifolds that came in a parts bin with my car, but I'm having a hard time identifying one of them. The left side (LH 9777646) checks out per the Wallace Racing website (Pontiac Exhaust Manifolds - Wallace Racing), but I can't seem to find a number for the right had side (RH 9777642). 

Do I have a mismatch? Or am I just looking in the wrong places?


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Those look like the manifolds The Parts Place sells. Ram Air Restorations also uses p/n 9777642, but the stamping is different. Bolt them up to ck for clearance issues. Wish I had a set to try on my '64.


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

GtoFM said:


> Those look like the manifolds The Parts Place sells. Ram Air Restorations also uses p/n 9777642, but the stamping is different. Bolt them up to ck for clearance issues. Wish I had a set to try on my '64.


Thanks for the help. I was gonna sell them, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't misrepresenting what I had.

I'm going with headers because I prefer to do things the hard way.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

If we were close, I'd come right over and take them off your hands but freight to Ohio would be terrible! What's your price?


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

GtoFM said:


> If we were close, I'd come right over and take them off your hands but freight to Ohio would be terrible! What's your price?


I'm not sure what a fair number would be. Make me an offer!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Same here. If you were in Texas, I would come buy them from you. Or convince you to keep them for after you throw away the headers in a rage of frustration.


----------



## RRconductor76 (Nov 29, 2016)

Do you still have them for sale?


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

RRconductor76 said:


> Do you still have them for sale?


Hey sorry, I sold em already.


----------

